# Miss Mickey 2014 PBGFC International



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

We had another great time fishing this tournament. 

Got out of Pensacola Pass right on time at 4pm Thursday afternoon along with several other boats. Which meant for us we could be deep by lines in the next day. We really liked being able to leave when we did for this tournament.

We rolled out at 10 knots all night and were roughly 140 miles south when we put lines in. Water was blended blue at first but we quickly found some cobalt stuff. There was broken grass lines spread out everywhere it seemed. 

It didn't take too long to get our first hit which broke us off because of a drag issue. We watched ****** jump for a bit after he broke off with our lure flying out of his mouth attached to a bird.(Which is why you will see Capt Ed in the water in the video getting our lure back lol). We got our drag issue resolved and moves on. Had several other knockdowns but no real takers until a STUD dolphin ate our short rigger on a Weedline. Fought him for 10 min or so before something in the weeds broke him off too sad face. Caught the other dolphin on the same Weedline, but not as big as the first.

Finally got another ****** on and this time got him to the boat with no issue late that afternoon. Shortly after that we dropped the chute and settled in for showers and steaks! Great day complete. 

Woke up and got started back north trolling lines. Trolled for several hours before this nice hoo hit, got him in the boat and he tries to eat feet lol

Hoo went 42.6lbs and dolphin went 27.4 we didn't win anything but a great time. Had a blast at the weigh in and awards banquet. Can't wait until next year. 

Here is a video and some pics hope you enjoy them. Shoutout to panhandlephinsphan on his first marlin and pastorjack on some great dolphins. Also adrenalinjunkie for having us and getting our lure back


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great video. Wish we made it out there with y'all. Congrats on a successful trip.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice report and cool video!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to go guys ! That was a haul . A little farther and you would have been at Flemish cap. Lol


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice video. looks like ya'll had a good time.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats David on your first marlin!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, waaaaay out there


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

You guy's look like you had a great time :Thx for the :thumbsup:report


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post, video and pics! It's amazing how fast a Wahoo can clear the decks!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for getting the post up, Toby! What an awesome trip. Robbie and Toby had the anglers dialed in and in the best possible position to catch fish. The whole trip was a great team effort.

Robbie was a ninja when that hoo took a run at his foot in the cockpit. I didn't realize he could move that fast.

Finally got my first Marlin and took my pelagic plunge. I could not have asked for a better scenario to get my first Marlin. a two day trip with great friends AND catch a Marlin? It just doesn't get any better.

At one point we checked the GPS and we were parallel to Sarasota! Here are a few more pics.

Pan (David)


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh man, that pathfinder run takes some cojones! That's a long ways out there. I think that rig is probably closer to Sarasota than here!


----------



## AdrenalinJunkie (Jun 23, 2014)

FishFighter92 said:


> Oh man, that pathfinder run takes some cojones! That's a long ways out there. I think that rig is probably closer to Sarasota than here!


Looking at the chart, we were dead even with Sarasota. We'd have been in trouble if it turned rough. We never saw a boat from Friday AM until after noon on Saturday.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Congrats on the white and the safe trip out and back. We were just around the corner from you and experience that eerie feeling you can't see any one else around that far out.


----------

